# Wide-eyed n00b



## Loyalwatcher (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice forum you got going here! Which is why I registered. Um, that's about all...

Okay, a bit about me. I've been interested in things that fly for as long as I can remember. I used to use my pocket money to buy those cool little 3-piece polystyrene planes with the little plastic spinners, and spend hours playing with them... I used to make entire wings of paper aircraft (or spaceships...  )

These days I'm mostly interested in anything that flies, with a preference for WW2 (I have a pile of model kits I need get around to building one day) piles of books... 

Okay. Enough. So yeah...

HI! 8)


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi welcome Loyalwatcher


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome to the site. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome from the wet (as usual) land of the Hippocroccofrog !


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello
(don't mention Wildcats to Airframes, he's a bit spiky about that. Grumman F4F Wildcat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## CORSNING (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Loyal watcher and welcome.
I know exactly what you mean about the pile of models. I have built well over 300 1/72 scale WW2 aircraft and still have a pile around 50. I think they are mating. I don't even remember buying that many ( although I don't remember much at my age anyway.
But welcome to the sight, and have fun.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum LW!


----------



## Loyalwatcher (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys, really nice welcome.

@Corsning ... okay, I need to redefine my idea of a lot of models. 350+ total is about 20 times what I have to do. As a plus point, it means I can buy more with a clear conscience


----------



## Geedee (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Peebs (Aug 20, 2011)

Greetings from Downunder!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice to have you aboard!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm never able to buy more with a clear conscience. Actually I don't have anything floating in my mind at the time but how its gonna look like....if I build it!


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Coors9 (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome aboard, I too have hundreds of 48 32 . Gonna try to get back on the horse this winter. I've got some time seeing I'm only 45. A baby compared to some old farts here ......lol.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey!

*cough*

(_Wheres my Maalox_?)


----------



## ccheese (Aug 21, 2011)

Coors9..... please define "old Farts".......

Charles

Oh.... welcome aboard, digger....


----------



## Coors9 (Aug 21, 2011)

LoL, hell I'm one as well, according to my kids.


----------



## Peebs (Aug 21, 2011)

Na, my Daughter told me years ago you weren't officially old until you hit 50...

I got 4 1/2 to go!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## paletteone (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, and welcome! Not to sound like a broken record, but I'm always telling those around me that I've got to get to building my model kits one day as well, although for me it's a very modest number (20 or so?). I've developed a liking for diecast as well, there's some nice ones out there and they're already built. For me it's a little more complicated as I'm an artist as well and finding time for drawing and painting is difficult as it is, but what can you do when you gotta keep food on the table except take it in stride, lol.


----------



## Loyalwatcher (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks again for the warm welcomes guys... Unfortunately for the 'pile of models' problem I wandered past a model shop in Kidderminster the other day. So add three more to the pile...

I'm 28 so I'll be keeping well clear of any age-related debates. I try to respect those who know more than I do


----------

